# Fire Bible



## Claudiu (Jun 25, 2009)

Anybody heard of the Fire Bible?

If so, what do you think about it?

I know its aimed for Pentecostals


----------



## toddpedlar (Jun 25, 2009)

cecat90 said:


> Anybody heard of the Fire Bible?
> 
> If so, what do you think about it?
> 
> I know its aimed for Pentecostals



It's a Pentecostal Study Bible. I wouldn't bother. If you're looking for a Study Bible, why not get one that comes from a Reformed perspective?


----------



## JoeRe4mer (Jun 25, 2009)

To be honest I try to avoid most study bibles altogether. While some are good, the commentary style notes do sometimes tend to promote a lack of critical thinking in the reader. Besides that I have enough commentaries so I don't need them right in the text.


----------



## Sven (Jun 25, 2009)

At least its not called the Flamer Bible.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jun 25, 2009)

Sven said:


> At least its not called the Flamer Bible.



No, that would be this one: .


----------



## TheocraticMonarchist (Jun 25, 2009)

The assemblies of God pushes the FB. They even translate it into all kinds of different languages so they can corrupt the church with bad theology. 

I had it given to me. It is thoroughly Wesleyan and actually says in one place that God truly desires to save everyone but cannot.


----------



## Sven (Jun 25, 2009)

toddpedlar said:


> Sven said:
> 
> 
> > At least its not called the Flamer Bible.
> ...



You're link doesn't work.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jun 25, 2009)

Sven said:


> toddpedlar said:
> 
> 
> > Sven said:
> ...



fixed


----------



## LawrenceU (Jun 25, 2009)

Stay very far away from the Fire Bible if you are looking for something that has any merit in its notes. Well, it does have some merit. It will allow you to see what eisegesis and bad systematic theology look like.


----------



## Sven (Jun 25, 2009)

toddpedlar said:


> Sven said:
> 
> 
> > toddpedlar said:
> ...



I think I'm going to be sick.


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Jun 25, 2009)

toddpedlar said:


> Sven said:
> 
> 
> > toddpedlar said:
> ...



This warrants a "facepalm" and Epic Fail to X degree.


----------



## Reformed Thomist (Jun 25, 2009)

toddpedlar said:


> Sven said:
> 
> 
> > At least its not called the Flamer Bible.
> ...



That is indeed a flaming Bible.


----------



## Rich Koster (Jun 25, 2009)

toddpedlar said:


> Sven said:
> 
> 
> > At least its not called the Flamer Bible.
> ...



Now that one gets a salute:





-----Added 6/25/2009 at 10:17:54 EST-----



TheocraticMonarchist said:


> The assemblies of God pushes the FB. They even translate it into all kinds of different languages so they can corrupt the church with bad theology.
> 
> I had it given to me. It is thoroughly Wesleyan and actually says in one place that God truly desires to save everyone but cannot.



So much for the Omnipotence attribute...........


----------



## christiana (Jun 25, 2009)

Just get the NKJV MacArthur Study Bible and you'll be glad you did!


----------



## Rich Koster (Jun 25, 2009)

christiana said:


> Just get the NKJV MacArthur Study Bible and you'll be glad you did!



The 1599 Geneva isn't to shabby either


----------



## christiana (Jun 25, 2009)

Regarding that Gay, Lesbian, Bi 'bible' above this editorial review say it all: Not sure if its the more sick or sad or disgusting!!


Editorial Reviews
Product Description
The World's first Study Bible for the Gay and Lesbian community. Deep in the shuddering guts of that religion known as Christianity is a rich and troubling history of persecution. Bullying. The singling out of those the church professes to be anti-God, such as gay, lesbian, bi and transgendered people. All built up from the foundation that is God's Word, the Bible. Only it isn't. There is no Scriptural foundation for this persecution, no anti-gay passages in the Bible that the Church professes there are. There have been mistranslations. Check. Persecutions. Check. Bullying. Check. But none of this is set down in the original languages and context of the Bible as God's Way.

-----Added 6/25/2009 at 10:23:37 EST-----



Rich Koster said:


> christiana said:
> 
> 
> > Just get the NKJV MacArthur Study Bible and you'll be glad you did!
> ...



Agreed, I also have that one and like it very much!!


----------



## Claudiu (Jun 25, 2009)

JoeRe4mer said:


> To be honest I try to avoid most study bibles altogether. While some are good, the commentary style notes do sometimes tend to promote a lack of critical thinking in the reader. Besides that I have enough commentaries so I don't need them right in the text.



Yes, I am on the same page. 
I used a Study Bible for a while, but then I got my KJV Allen Bible (which is awesome )

-----Added 6/25/2009 at 12:05:03 EST-----



toddpedlar said:


> cecat90 said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody heard of the Fire Bible?
> ...



If I am going to get another Study Bible it will obviously be from a Reformed perspective!

-----Added 6/25/2009 at 12:06:03 EST-----



toddpedlar said:


> Sven said:
> 
> 
> > At least its not called the Flamer Bible.
> ...



This is sad :*(

-----Added 6/25/2009 at 12:09:38 EST-----



TheocraticMonarchist said:


> The assemblies of God pushes the FB. They even translate it into all kinds of different languages so they can corrupt the church with bad theology.
> 
> I had it given to me. It is thoroughly Wesleyan and actually says in one place that God truly desires to save everyone but cannot.



I noticed that AoG pushed it. I heard a pastor talk about what the Bible is doing in Korea and other countries.


----------



## Skyler (Jun 25, 2009)

toddpedlar said:


> Sven said:
> 
> 
> > At least its not called the Flamer Bible.
> ...



That's one book you can judge by its cover. The color scheme is as abominable as the contents.


----------



## student ad x (Jun 25, 2009)

from a noob

ESV Study Bible, Hardcover - - Christianbook.com

ESV Reformation Study Bible (2nd Edition) - Hardcover - - Christianbook.com


----------



## Claudiu (Jun 25, 2009)

student ad x said:


> from a noob
> 
> ESV Study Bible, Hardcover - - Christianbook.com
> 
> ESV Reformation Study Bible (2nd Edition) - Hardcover - - Christianbook.com



I've had this question for a while, and this is the perfect moment to bring it up.
What are the differences between the Crossway ESV Study Bible and the Reformation ESV Study Bible?


----------



## christiana (Jun 25, 2009)

Crossway has articles, especially in the NT by Tom Schreiner, reformed baptist.
Reformation Study Bible is by R.C. Sproul.


----------



## student ad x (Jun 25, 2009)

cecat90 said:


> student ad x said:
> 
> 
> > from a noob
> ...



Hello,
The Reformation Study Bible/Sproul is more doctrine intensive than the ESV Study Bible. Using both as a supplement to Scripture along with Strongs and Greek/Hebrew Interlinears has been helpful in my walk.


----------



## VilnaGaon (Jun 25, 2009)

cecat90 said:


> Anybody heard of the Fire Bible?
> 
> If so, what do you think about it?
> 
> I know its aimed for Pentecostals



Get the 1599 Geneva Bible published by Tolle Lege instead. It is In my humble opinion the finest Study Bible ever printed. The notes are to the point, Christ-centred and the notes do not ramble on, diverting you from the Scripture Text.


----------



## Edward (Jun 26, 2009)

toddpedlar said:


> Sven said:
> 
> 
> > toddpedlar said:
> ...



In this case, not a good thing. What's the best disinfectant to pour into a laptop?


----------

